# Omega Cal 286



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Well Ebay/flea bay what ever you call them had another of my favorite watch brands ( after Smiths that is ) omega, cal 286.

Looking at the very good an plentifull pictures of the case watch & dial i thought i would pay my money & have a go with it.

For some reason i like the 260/286 movements, it a good size to work on & i like the stainless steel cased watches, as the rolled plated cased ones don~t hold up very well & all ways looks tatty, unless your very lucky.

















The 283 movements were around the 1950`s and the 286 were about early 60`s.

Any way i got some good photo`s of before , which i usual forget to do & this time i will keep a photo record as i progress with the repair/restoration.

Just to let people know this is not a job that is going to make lots of money once the job is done, its just not a viable project, too many hours will be spent soaking the parts ,cleaning it all up by hand to see if anything is usable .

parts are available, if you`ve a deep enough pocket, this is just a little job for my self, i can give myself something to do when there`s nothing to watch on the tv, i will keep it when i have finished i put a nice strap on it & get to use it , if it turns out alright.










It was worth it christmas is over & ive managed to do it, here is the picture, not sure what colour i want to do the dial yet, all thought it cleaned up all right a silvered dial with chrome hands is not that easy to read at glance, oh the seconds hand looks bent on the picture because its going round.

















I had to polish that back up, it was badly scratched , i super glued it to a flat end chuck in the lathe , used a very fine emery on it to get the deepest marks out, & then i took it out & put the chuck from the lathe in the electric drill & used solvite autosol to give it a final polish.

Its not the right crown , its all i had to put on over christmas, i will get a proper one, one day but for the moment it will do .


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

if you ever feel like selling this let me know


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice job, well done ... but that seconds hand gives me the creeps ... ;-)

Regards

Tomcat


----------

